# What shall i get next ?



## gugi911 (Apr 2, 2013)

i am a student and freelance photographer at the same time 

the current gears that i have is 

5Dmk3, 60D 

17-40 L , Sigma 50mm 1.4 ,70-200L 2.8 vr2

crappy YN 560 TTL flash


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 2, 2013)

You should get the MP-E 65mm f/2.8 1-5x Macro lens, because I assume that macro is your priotity. Oh, wait...it's not? Well, maybe you can tell us what you *do* shoot...often, that is a major factor in gear selection.


----------



## gugi911 (Apr 2, 2013)

i shot from product, wedding, event, studio, street


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 2, 2013)

In that case, a 24-70/2.8 zoom - Tamron on your list, or Canon MkII version if budget permits.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 2, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> You should get the MP-E 65mm f/2.8 1-5x Macro lens, because I assume that macro is your priotity. Oh, wait...it's not? Well, maybe you can tell us what you *do* shoot...often, that is a major factor in gear selection.


 
Neuro, are you getting jaded from the 100 similar posts each week, or is it each day? Too bad schools don't teach people how to use the search function


----------



## RLPhoto (Apr 2, 2013)

A AB800 with a [email protected]$$ octo-box, like 47" or bigger. It will blow your mind.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 2, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Neuro, are you getting jaded from the 100 similar posts each week, or is it each day? Too bad schools don't teach people how to use the search function



Who, me??


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 2, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Neuro, are you getting jaded from the 100 similar posts each week, or is it each day? Too bad schools don't teach people how to use the search function
> ...


 
I must have been thinking of someone else ... like me


----------



## woollybear (Apr 2, 2013)

To paraphrase Polonius...

Repetition is the soul of wit


----------



## Halfrack (Apr 2, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



You two don't get enough credit for keeping information flowing in the forums.

OP - since you have 2 bodies, a wide zoom and a telephoto zoom, get a mid-range zoom - Canon 24-105f4 / Tam 24-70f2.8 VC / Canon 24-70f2.8 II based on price points. Grab a 430exII or a Nissan Di622 mk2 for a mid-level flash. Going straight for a 600-RT is a little overkill, since they really need to be used in groups.


----------



## djurma11 (Apr 3, 2013)

gugi911 said:


> i am a student and freelance photographer at the same time
> 
> the current gears that i have is
> 
> ...



You have good equipment already. If you want to get better* go out and shoot!* But if you really most spend money, definitely get useful flash.


----------



## Click (Apr 3, 2013)

The Tamron 24-70 f2.8 or as Neuro said "...or Canon MkII version if budget permits"


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 3, 2013)

You already have some nice gear. How, and in which area, would you most like to improve your photography?


----------



## Zv (Apr 7, 2013)

Take your 17-40L and place it on the 60D. Nice, instant midrange zoom. Price zero. 

Nothing wrong with the YN 560, get some wireless triggers and learn off camera flash. Get some cheap modifiers like an umbrella and go shoot some portraits. 

Have you got a decent tripod? You're gonna need one with if you're doing landscapes.


----------



## mb66energy (Apr 7, 2013)

Voted for a 100mm macro because (just my opinion as generalist) ...
- if you say product photography: There are so many products which are smaller than the minimum image field of the lenses you own
- 50mm on 5D and 160mm (100mm with APS-C-factor) on the 60D make a nice flexible low light capable couple
- unobtrusiveness combined with medium reach compared to 2.8 70-200 mkii
- general IQ of macro lenses is usually stellar - I have the 2.8 100 USM macro and I am very satisfied with that lens.

Personally I see 100-135mm as "my standard focal length" ... 

Best Michael


----------



## Dick (Apr 7, 2013)

Using the 100L would be visible in the different kinds of images you'd shoot. The Sigma 35mm is great too, but since you have a 50mm prime already, you might get more by getting something else.


----------



## bholliman (Apr 7, 2013)

I voted for the Tameron 24-70 as this lens will give you better coverage in the wide to normal range. The other lenses you listed would also be useful. Primarily depends on what you feel is missing with your current kit.


----------

